# CIFS?



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I am having trouble finding any info pertaining to CIFS support on any variant of the Galaxy S4. I am curious how the feature is seemingly completely overlooked for every variant. I have noticed that sometimes a kernel for one variant will have CIFS support, whereas a kernel on another variant will have none. 
Does anybody have any info that is helpful to implement CIFS support into the S4?


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Most of the custom kernel makers enable this feature when the kernel is built. Stock kernels wont have it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

klquicksall said:


> Most of the custom kernel makers enable this feature when the kernel is built. Stock kernels wont have it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I can't find a single kernel for the S4 that works with CIFS

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I guess most have switched to fuse file system. I havent checked but have you checked KT kernel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

klquicksall said:


> Well I guess most have switched to fuse file system. I havent checked but have you checked KT kernel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Interesting, I am going to try FUSE, and report back. I actually didn't know about until now. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

It seems to be the new file system. I build kernels as a hobby and fuse is standard now. Are you using cifs just for transferring files or listing to music

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I use CIFSManager to mount various network shares to a single or multiple locations in the phone. In this way I can pretend my phone contains the files. One advantage is that apps like USB Audio Recorder (I use it for listening) that can just access local files and don't have an an "open with" feature can work with remote content. I have found several apps that don't like to access remote content. It is also a nice way to access storage from several devices and bring it all together. It masks the 8GB Nexus 7 bearable.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

I looked it up and it seems when cifs is compiled with the kernel it breaks the modem. Only the I9500 init version is working with cifs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

klquicksall said:


> I looked it up and it seems when cifs is compiled with the kernel it breaks the modem. Only the I9500 init version is working with cifs
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Interesting, thanks for the info. I usually don't get much response regarding CIFS, as it seems like it is a niche feature. When I get the time, I am going to try FUSE for sure, it seems like it is pretty rad. I already use WinSCP and SSHDroid for reading files on the phone, so it seems pretty straight forward.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Let me know if it works out for you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your help already. I am having trouble though. 
I am trying to use the app SSHFSAndroid to mount shares. 
I created an SSH Server on my computer that I can connect to with WinSCP. 
On my Verizon Galaxy Note 2 with Perseus kernel, I get the error: "Error: Could not connect to server." 
On my Verizon GS4 with ktoonsez's kernel, SSHFSAndroid will not open and a popup says that the app has stopped.

I don't think that either of these kernels have FUSE support. 
Do you happen to know of any kernels for the Verizon GS4 with FUSE support?


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Have you tried to use wifi direct.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

A little, but I don't think I will be able to get media apps to recognize content from within the app. For example, Poweramp playlists are one thing I can so with CIFS or FUSE since content appears on local storage. 
I will look into it.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

One thing I found that works on TW rom is samsung link. I can access all files on my pc from my phone and vice versa no problem play music etc. Just follow the set up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I will give that a try sometime. Good news! Chonickernel for the Verizon GS4 added CIFS support. 
I havent been able to get it to work yet, though. 
In CIFSManager, I get "No Such Device" or "Invalid Argument" depending on whether I load the CIFS module in CIFSManager settings.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

I think if youre using a tw rom samsung link will make you happy. Nice interface too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I posed this elsewhere, but here is what I found:
Referring to ChronicKernel for the Verizon GS4...
Firstly, I had to use a ROM with the empty mount point fix integrated (I used CM-based Liquid Smooth in this case). For more info, see this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2106480

I used CIFSManager. I loaded /system/lib/modules/cifs.ko via insmod in the CIFSManager settings.
Also, I had to leave the password field blank and use the following syntax in the options field in CIFSManager:
unc=\\\\192.168.1.xxx\\share,pass=password


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice. So now you having working cifs. This will please a few people I bet.

Sent from some device I'm currently using.


----------

